# Jack saved the kitten!!!



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

From a life trapped behind half open drawers, teehee!!!


























































And for that... He earned kisses on Both cheeks! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My hero!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Good boy! What a nice dog taking care of his little buddy!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL freaking cats (down to 6 here) GSDs and their kitty cohorts ...sigh yet again!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Love it! Varik is enamored of our cat, too. Of course, he also tattles on her. If she jumps up on the counters or on the back of the chair in the livingroom (not allowed), he starts yelping.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

. 

Makes me miss having a cat!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love it. Jack is a hero maybe he should have a cape or atreat besides the lisses. I'm sure Jack is saying treat! Great pictures . You could caption it w/ Jack the Super GSD.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Love it. Jack is a hero maybe he should have a cape or atreat besides the lisses. I'm sure Jack is saying treat! Great pictures . You could caption it w/ Jack the Super GSD.



Jack *is* the super GSD. No caption required. 

He spends all day of every day making sure my household is in line with his expectations. 

And truth be told, I do the same for him 

I'm a little bit hippie. He's crazy discipled. We meet in the middle, we run together, we walk together, we long distance hike together! And after fifteen miles per day, we strike a super copacetic balance at home 

Best Dog Ever!! My Jack, my love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> Love it! Varik is enamored of our cat, too. Of course, he also tattles on her. If she jumps up on the counters or on the back of the chair in the livingroom (not allowed), he starts yelping.



Good boy, Varek!!! 

So very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me miss having a cat!



Ahhh... They're not all they're cracked up to be. This particular kitten is both a financial and an emotional drain. She's killing *everything* upholstered in my home, and keeps me and the dogs awake at night, usually most of the night! And because she's a teenager, I can't even pet her. She Bites!! With sharp teeth. Sharper than a GSD pup, even, and she follows up with her claws. Ouch!!!!

Adopt an older cat. That's my best advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

JackandMattie said:


> Jack *is* the super GSD. No caption required.
> 
> He spends all day of every day making sure my household is in line with his expectations.
> 
> ...


 

The perfect match then. Jack balances you you him.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Love it! Cats keep you on your toes that's for sure


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Gsds work is never done!


----------



## justnutsandbolts (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice looking dog !


----------



## CiElBie (Mar 6, 2016)

such a cute cat!
And a lovely GSD too! 

aww!


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice


----------

